# Graco TruCoat Pro



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

You guys seen this yet?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Isnt that the Graco "Pro Shot"? Did they change the name already?


----------



## Dearco Man (Feb 24, 2010)

I saw the Truecoat Pro at a buying show a couple of weeks ago, that this is awesome, it's basically a handheld Ultra 395. They had a demo that I was able to spray with, really put on a nice finish. I think it would be great for small jobs,touch up's, doors, schutters ect..

The Graco guys said it will be available in June/July. It comes with 2 batteries (batteries spray about a gallon) 2 tips (311 for oil & 515 for latex) battery charger, 32 oz. cup and 3-liners and a storage case, contractor price will be under $400.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Do Want!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Me too, don't know how useful it will be but I would love to try and find a justification to buy it.


----------



## SWGuy (Jun 26, 2009)

This is the little brother of the Proshot. It is done after 50 gallons. It can't be repacked. Looks like a nice setup, but for the real thing, drop another $100 and get twice the life with the Proshot.

For those of you in the Minneapolis area, SW is having thier proshow on the 7th, and Graco will have the Proshot set up to spray with.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

looks like something wagner would make


----------



## Dearco Man (Feb 24, 2010)

No, this thing is what a Wagner wants to be when it grows up.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

The last I heard it suppose to come out in May, I guess they moved it back some.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Ooh look, a pre-review by one of our very own members!

Graco Pro Shot


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I saw that a while back as well.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Some of us are whack on here.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Hmmm. It will be interesting to see if the TruCoat is really different from the ProShot. My SW rep did not think it would be. 

I told the spray guy from my BM supplier to check with Graco on the repacking with the TruCoat before they got too serious about bringing it in. We will see.


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

I was informed that Trucoat cannot be repacked, only three tip sizes available, the suction set is fixed (pickup tube cannot be moved), the ProShot can be repacked once, has around 5-7 tips available, the suction set is similar to an hvlp cup so you can swivel the pickup tube.


----------



## akrause (May 18, 2010)

*Graco Pro Shot vs. Tru Coat*

I think I've decided to try the Pro Shot when it's available. I've been told it will shoot 100 gallons before repacking is necessary, which is quite a bit when doing 1qt at a time (400 refills). The Tru Coat Pro doesn't make alot of sense to me. Why develop a tool that needs to be trown away after 50 gal of usage. Why not design it so you can repack it ??? Seems wasteful.
If this puupy performs well, I can think of a million uses for it.
.....Adam


----------



## jbelder (Sep 24, 2010)

paintpimp said:


> I was informed that Trucoat cannot be repacked, only three tip sizes available, the suction set is fixed (pickup tube cannot be moved), the ProShot can be repacked once, has around 5-7 tips available, the suction set is similar to an hvlp cup so you can swivel the pickup tube.


 I just bought the Trucoat sprayer; the pickup tube does come off and this unit is the exact same thing as the procoat other than it can't be rebuilt. There is only three tips period.


----------



## jbelder (Sep 24, 2010)

akrause said:


> I think I've decided to try the Pro Shot when it's available. I've been told it will shoot 100 gallons before repacking is necessary, which is quite a bit when doing 1qt at a time (400 refills). The Tru Coat Pro doesn't make alot of sense to me. Why develop a tool that needs to be trown away after 50 gal of usage. Why not design it so you can repack it ??? Seems wasteful.
> If this puupy performs well, I can think of a million uses for it.
> .....Adam


I think it's only 50 gallons and it can only be rebuilt once which gives you a 100 gallons. Then after 100 you throw it away.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm not buying it on principle. If you can design it to be rebuilt once you can do so for the nth # of times. They could still sell replacement batteries and packing kits but evidently that's not wasteful enough.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

the proshot makes you realize or appreciate the heavy amounts of wear our mid to large pumps withstand and the variety of materials we shoot with them.

I would think Graco could have made the cordless pumps last longer but Im not sure anyone would pay out more money for one. I think asking to shoot 1500 gallons of heavy flat paint through the proshot is wishful thinking.


----------

